# Help to remove the Tree in the Lower Blue



## mavv (Mar 30, 2005)

Seeking help in mid April to remove the tree in the lower blue just past the wall rapid


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

i'll help on a weekday


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

If the tree is on private property please get permission of the landowner first.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you know for a fact that it's still there? I'd be glad to help, chainsaw and all.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

So...If the tree is not grounded, but floating, and you stand on the tree is the tree an extension of the private property the stump is still attached to? :mrgreen: We better take a lawyer with us.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

If memory serves me right, and we're talking about the same tree, I believe that is BLM property the tree is located on. Are we talking about the one right at the bottom of the rapid, that you have to go just left of? Or the one a bit further down that is just about river wide, and that you have to stay tight to the left bank to get over? In any case, both could use a trim if they're still in the same position. The one at the exit of the rapid will be a bit tricky to deal with, the other one not so much.


----------



## mavv (Mar 30, 2005)

*tree removal*



slavetotheflyrod said:


> Do you know for a fact that it's still there? I'd be glad to help, chainsaw and all.


 We are looking at the same tree in the middle of the river,we move it to the side on BLM land or cut the tree in pieces then move it to BLM land,its a task but with the tree gone a lot of people would be happy!!!!!!


----------



## mavv (Mar 30, 2005)

We will need help in mid April most likely onthe weekend,please help spread the word we have to get it out


----------



## mavv (Mar 30, 2005)

The tree is in the middle one idea we move it to BLM land or we cut the tree into pieces and then move the pieces to BLM and not private land


----------



## mavv (Mar 30, 2005)

The tree is n the center,A we move the tree to BLM land or we cut the tree into piece and then move it to BML land and not private. We need all the help we can get so help spread the word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanceDog (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey, im down for when ever and how ever you want to remove that tree mavv i have a posse of paddlers and fish chasers out of summit down to help so far about six hit me up in april and let me spread the word.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

For planning, there are 3 ways to access to/from the strainer location, which is situated on USFS land (rather than BLM/yes, it's USFS):

1 Boat down from the dam
2 Through Blue Valley Ranch land on river right, just downstream of the location
3 Through Shadow Creek Ranch land on river left, near but not on the shore of the location.

Right now, the flow is 128 cfs, lower than the 300-350 reasonably needed to boat. However, that may be a good flow to get at the strainer and do whatever needs to be done.

If delayed til water goes up, possibly, as early as around April 25 or so (read the "Daily water" charts for previous years at that time), boating may be possible but dealing with the strainer may not.

I emailed Kara Lamb at BoRec and Alex Faught at USFS yesterday to check this thread to advise on flow regimes and other assistance so maybe they'll chime in.

Plus, the logistics of the possibility that the strainer, whether cut or left intact, is lifted at high water and lodges into either of the low head dams just downstream from it. Scouting may be necessary.

Or, do nothing and hope it raises with the high water and makes it past the other strainer and the two low head dams.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

mavv said:


> We are looking at the same tree in the middle of the river,we move it to the side on BLM land or cut the tree in pieces then move it to BLM land,its a task but with the tree gone a lot of people would be happy!!!!!!


I'm game, I'll pm you my phone # - we'll probably want to attempt this at the bare minimum floatable flow (400CFS).


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Boys..

It sounds like one log. No need for too much planning for such missions...

#1. I would recommend some rope, as big of a chainsaw as you can get your hands on, and at least a 12 er of your perfered malted beverage.. 

#2 Call 2-3 of your bros and go get it done...

#3 If mission fails repeat step #1 and #2 the next day..

Good luck.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

slavetotheflyrod said:


> I'm game, I'll pm you my phone # - we'll probably want to attempt this at the bare minimum floatable flow (400CFS).


Yes, the bare minimum flow is, imo, around 400 cfs. I had a wading framework in mind as to the 300-350 cfs I suggested as a reasonable flow in my previous post.

I've witnessed boats getting torn up at 500 cfs in the first rock garden at the top of the canyon, so care is recommended at the lower, or any, for that matter, flows...


----------



## mavv (Mar 30, 2005)

Around April 25 sounds like a good date to aim for. Up for boating down to remove it. Will touch base two weeks prior to firm up plans. More the merrier to get it done so please spread the word!


----------



## mavv (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the help - it appears April 25 sounds like a good date. Will touch base a couple of weeks prior.


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

Any status? How did April 25th go?


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

These pics were taken around 9/8/09 at 800 cfs or so. The cfs went down from that level from then to present, according to the gauge data history. The first two pics show only the one tree down at that time in that location. The other downed tree that reportedly fell later may be the angled, overhanging tree on river right just downstream of the strainer but not certain.

The third pic has an orange sign but, even when zoomed in, is hard to make out what the sign says. It was taken somewhere in the proximity of the lower fallen tree but not sure if the sign is up or downstream of it.


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like the lower blue is starting to run. Any status on the strainer? Still there?


----------

